# Verbindung zur Datenbank MS Access



## JamesDean (28. Sep 2005)

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen, Datenquelle anlegen mittels Systemsteuerung Verwaltung ODBC Datenquelle und so weiter... und der angabe der url über einen pfad zum beispiel so:

"sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver","jdbcdbcRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=c:\\versuch.mdb", "admin","passwort"

wenn ich einen java applikation schreibe die auf eine access db über netzwerk zugreift welche variante ist denn zu bevorzugen, ich dachte mir das so die anwendung prüft bei start ob eine connection zur db aufzubauen ist und wenn nicht soll der nutzer die db auswählen können.

mfg
t.


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

lokale Datei: zweite Möglichkeit ist zu bevorzugen, wenn verschiedene .mdbs angesprochen werden sollen (und/oder am "Zielrechner" ein DAU sitzt der gar keine DSNs einrichten kann)

netzwerk: da ist die DSN klar im vorteil, weil man dann bei den Clients nur den symbolischen Namen hineinkodiert (und man also die eigentliche DB später auswechseln kann)


----------



## JamesDean (28. Sep 2005)

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann funktioniert java mit dem vergebenen name unter den systemeinstellungen odbc usw. wobei ich da, bei den odbc datenquellen unter verwaltung dann den netzwerkpfad angeben muss...

nun wollte ich aber von der applikation den server auswählen lassen oder zumindest die einstellungen von java vornehmen lassen. kann ich solch eine datenquelle von java aus einrichten und wenn ja wie ?

besten dank
mfg


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Sep 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=21341&highlight=odbc+datenquelle


----------



## JamesDean (28. Sep 2005)

wenn ich es über einen netzlaufwerkverbindung mache kann ich die db auch mit dem direkten pfad ansprechen. die datenbank bleibt ja wenn eingestellt immer die gleiche vom lokalen rechner aus gesehen...


----------

